# 1st IVF failed and not bleeding. A lot of pain



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I am 33 years ago and just been through my 1st IVF treatment. Due my husband's sperm conditions we didn't have another option to conceive, only IVF & ICSI.

I did have all the side effects possible during the treatment. Although, I got a lot of eggs and we have 11 frozen embryos. The 2WW was the worst waiting time in my life. 

On day 9 of the 2WW I had a pain likes period pain but after a resting day it went away. I knew that it can be caused by the progesterone. However, 3 days later the pain was back and didn't leave me anymore. It is a very 'thin' and continually pain.

On day 14 (yesterday) I did 2 pregnancy tests and got the sad news that it didn't work this time. Yes, we are feeling extremely sad. As I was doing everything as recommended, I really kept my positive thinking.

The pain doesn't go away and I now have it stronger on my left ovarian. And I don't have ANY bleeding. Is it normal? 

How long will take to get the period?

I really appreciate any comment.

Thanks,

PalmTree


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry, i don't know. 

sending you a massive hug anyway.


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi PalmTree,

So sorry to hear you were unsuccessful this time  

I had period like pains and a headache a few days before OTD and period started roughly 14 days after embryo transfer. Had a little spotting about 12 days after transfer which I prayed was implantation but deep down knew it hadn't worked. I was told by the nurse my period might be heavier than normal, other than the cramps and headaches it wasn't bad but I'm lucky and have fairly light ones anyway.

I was also told and have read in various places it takes a while for things to settle after all the drugs and hormones so I wouldn't worry.

Sending you lots of  and feel free to ask if you have any questions,

disco x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Disco,

Thank you for your reply. To be honest, after I took a stronger pain killer than paracetamol I'm slightly better. I've already had a glass of red wine which I was graving for. 

I have a question for you: Have you done another IVF? How long after? I have to wait for this period to arrive then I can only start in the next one but it will be without drugs this time. Do you know how it works?

  

PalmTree


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi PalmTree,

Enjoy the red wine, it does help with relaxation and they do say it's good for you in moderation!!

In answer to your questions - yes, we did a 2nd round of IVF after 3 periods, the time you have to wait varies from clinic to clinic and depends if you are having it as private treatment or on NHS and also your age. Had I been 39 (I was a couple of months away from 39th bd) I would not have to have waited the 3 months but tbh we'd already decided to wait even if we had had the option, purely to give my body a break and have a bit of time to sort our heads out and try and get in positive mode.

I don't know much about doing a natural ivf cycle though I'm sure if you loook around the site you'll find plenty of helpful info and people to point you in the right direction. I guess because it's done with no drugs you rely on your body ovulating naturally and still have scans to monitor you and then egg collection and transfer as you would in a cycle with drugs? 

I wish you lots of luck and   

love disco
x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Disco,

The 2nd IVF round will be doing from frozen embryos so I hope it will be easier to deal with it without the stimulation injections. I'm doing private and I live in The Netherlands. I'm almost 34yrs. 
I was living in London before so that's why I know about this website.

Here IVF is much more affordable than the private clinics in UK.

All the best!

PalmTree


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi PalmTree,

Just wanted to say good luck for your FET, sending you   

We had our follow up appointment at our clinic today and I have to have some more bloodtests and they will then decide if next cycle will be short (no down reg drugs, just stim inj) or long protocol. Let's just hope in the meantime we might fall pregnant naturally and not even need any help!!

Love disco
x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Disco,

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your next steps. Good luck!

As the pain doesn't stop since Wednesday last week, I had a scan today and also another urine test and blood test. The Dr said that I had an early miscarriage. I'll get the blood test results tomorrow.

It was very sad to hear that but the Dr said that the good news was that my uterus was working accordingly. So, now I have to wait for the period to arrive, will have another scan in 2 weeks then decide what to do next.

I'm not sure what I did wrong but perhaps will avoid too much walking next time.

Love,
PalmTree


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

PalmTree,

So sad to read that, can't imagine how you must be feeling   I hope you'll be able to see the positive the Dr has seen ie your body is working. 

Try not to think you did anything wrong - I'm a great believer in fate and if it wasn't meant to be then maybe it's nature's way of dealing with it. Don't blame yourself  

Take care,
love disco x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Disco,

Thank you for your kind words!  



PalmTree


----------

